# comcast internet vs. fios



## bassman3 (Jul 30, 2006)

which is better and why?

has anyone has both and wants to comment?


----------



## bassman3 (Jul 30, 2006)

anyone>?


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Depends on what your requirements are.

I have FIOS and I am VERY happy with the service. No known outage in over 1+ years of service. Could never say anything like this for the local CATV provider.

As for speeds, most folks are happly with the 5/2 FIOS service, however, speeds up to 30/5 are offered, heard some areas may have speeds as high as 50 Mbps??. Depending on where you are located, the FIOS may be priced the same or lower than Comcast service. The problem I have seen with Comcast is the limited upload bandwidth of typicaly around 368 Mbps. Again, this may vary from location to location.

The upside is there is virtually no signal degradiation from the Verizon central office to your home. Total passive fiber optic connection. Not typically impacted by moisture or temperature.

Also network response is usually slightly quicker due to the lack to cable modem voting.

JamesO


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I have FiOS 15mbit/2mbit, and it's worlds better than Comcast's similarly priced 6000/768 service.

Ping times are MUCH lower with FiOS, so the gamers should be happy as a clam with it. :smile:


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Please note the above statements are the completely unbiased opinions of proud FiOS addicts. :grin:

FiOS is your friend. If you have a choice between those two, get it.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Cellus said:


> Please note the above statements are the completely unbiased opinions of proud FiOS addicts. :grin:
> 
> FiOS is your friend. If you have a choice between those two, get it.


True, but I had Comcast before FiOS, and I have no temptation to go back. :laugh: Comcast is offering killer deals on their packages, but I can't see living with their service after having FiOS for a few months. :4-dontkno


----------



## bassman3 (Jul 30, 2006)

haha. thanks guys, im kinda excited 

one more question, would the length of ethernet connected from the router to your computer have a difference on the speed that you can get? cause i have a ethernet ran upstairs (like 100ft) and when i get my FiOS installed (im assuming with the FiOS router, they have multiple ethernet ports also??????) i can run the same ethernet from my comp downstairs to my upstairs comp...

so does the FiOS router have multiple ethenet ports so i can connect multiple comps?

and

would the length of ethernet have a impact on the speed you get?

thanks again


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The length of the cable will make no difference at all. You can run Ethernet CAT5 cable 100 meters with no degradation.

The FiOS service provides a single Ethernet connection, but Verizon provides a router, mine is an Actiontec MI424WR, which is a wireless router that will handle the bandwidth just fine. I ran a cable up to my office suite from the basement installation, and I have the router here.


----------



## bassman3 (Jul 30, 2006)

ok cool. so is the router supplied by verizon just under your "main" computer?


----------



## bassman3 (Jul 30, 2006)

also, i have a linksys wrt54G router with speedbooster, should i use the router that verizon supplies or use the linksys? or cant you do that?


----------



## bassman3 (Jul 30, 2006)

buummp


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

FIOS data only service, you can use any router you want, assuming they provide an Ethernet connection on not MOCA from the ONT.

If you have FIOS TV, different story. Would suggest you use the Verizon supplied ActionTec for wired connections. You could cascade the Linksys as a WAP as I hear the ActionTec has some wireless issues and only 1 antenna. 

There are other options but it really depends on what your needs are. In general the ActionTec handles most requirements.

JamesO


----------



## bassman3 (Jul 30, 2006)

thanks alot james. i appreciate it alot


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

FWIW, my Actiontec MI424WR works fine wirelessly. We have a couple of laptops we use here, they connect with no issues.


----------

